# TPMS Programmer



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Some prior postings on this subject:



70AARCUDA said:


> ...here's prior posting about a lower cost ($62) alternative TPMS tool:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...pms-new-tool-only-62-manual-relearn-gone.html





Patman said:


> Do a search on you tube for tpms reset chevy. Someone on there has a detailed video about how to do the let the air out process for TPMS relearn even using a Cruze
> *2011 Chevy Cruze TPMS reset without service tool after tire rotation*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqzj_UKmaWI


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Once you program your TPMS they don't need to be reprogrammed when switching sets of tires, they simply need to be reset to make sure they have the proper reading, which is a simple process that you can do yourself at a gas station air pump. As for actually programming the new TPMS sensors, I thought there was a way where you yourself could do it, but if not your dealership should be able to program the new sensors for free.

EDIT: Grrrr you beat me with a more factual response Cuda.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I did this on mine already, all you have to do is a TPMS relearn as long as you get the same part number sensor. You can do it by either deflating the tires or using a TPMS tool. I got my Snap On TPMS tool for $125.00 on ebay, works great. There are cheaper options out there as well, but since I used it at work anyway I went for a nice tool with diagnostic capability


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's the one I use, works great.

https://gmspecialservicetools.spx.com/ToolDetails.aspx?id=5677


----------



## tjsx1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I second that kent moore tool have 1 for work and works flawlessly and inexpensive .


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

cruzers said:


> Here's the one I use, works great.
> 
> https://gmspecialservicetools.spx.com/ToolDetails.aspx?id=5677


That's the one we use in the shop, easy to use and apparently cheap. Stick to this


----------

